# Exotic Pet Awareness Day, Evesham, Worcestershire.



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunday 13th September my friends Animal Sanctuary is holding an Exotic Pet Awareness Day between 10.30am & 5pm. 

On the day there will be various rescues & other exotic based people attending including pets for people to meet etc. 

So if you fancy learning more about other exotic pets why not come along & meet the skunks, raccoons, coatimundis, Giant Pouched rats, Meerkats, fruit bats, snakes & tortoises etc. Some animals will be available for cuddles & strokes - great photo opportunities. 

It should be a fun day for all the family as there are already over 300 animals at the sanctuary some of which you can feed by hand including deer, goats & sheep. 

The event is at 
The Ark Animal Sanctuary, Evesham Country Park, Evesham, Worcestershire, WR11 4TP 
01386 443348 

For a reduced price entrance ticket go here 
http://www.eveshamtown.co.uk/whattodo/business_detail~subcat~355~business~1000843.htm 

Also on the same site as the sanctuary there is a small shopping village (restaurant, fudge shop, garden centre, retail outlets, farm shop) & miniature steam railway (extra charges apply for somethings). More info on their website http://www.eveshamcountrypark.co.uk/



Entrance prices are:

Adults £4.50
Kids over 2yrs old £4.00
OAPS £3.50
Family £14.50 (2 Adults 2 children)

Pass out tickets are given so you can come & go all day. There are also picnic tables in & close to the sanctuary - some a short walk away with gorgeous views of the Vale of Evesham & the mini steam railway.


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Been here recently actually - its fab!!!!!!! love the sulcatas!!!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MissHayho said:


> Been here recently actually - its fab!!!!!!! love the sulcatas!!!!!


 
Glad you like the place - since being under new ownership & management they are doing their best to improve things for the animals & the people who visit. Hence having days like this exotic awareness day - not only animals on show & to meet but all being well, some local colleges there too for people who may want to study some of animal based courses.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oreo and Mimi will be there and the meerkats :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of day out, all being well I'll be there!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Sounds like my kind of day out, all being well I'll be there!!


 
Nice one, will be good to see you again :2thumb: As its not far from Redditch, will MrP come too :whistling2:


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just seen this and we should defo be going, havent been here before but I cant wait to see some of the animals :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump up for a reminder the event is happening this coming Sunday - dont forget the sanctuary is dog friendly (on a lead at all times) and if you like walking your exotic pets they are obviously welcmome too :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

owhhhhh  i wish it wasnt so far! sounds like its going to be an amazing day!! but almost 200miles is a bit much to travel seein as i dont drive *sulks*


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

living just outside evesham and have been to the place before, but not to their exotic animal day so might go see, thanks for the heads up =D


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Will definitly be there with Effy the skunk, really need to try and get a bigger harness! lol
Would love to bring Elmo the raccoon but not sure if shes quite ready to come out yet, shes getting so much better everyday and now comes and craves attention but ill have to have a think.
Will be a great day im sure!


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh sounds like a good day out. We'll hopefully be there.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im skinter than skint so might not be able to make it but we will see

Cat x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im skinter than skint so might not be able to make it but we will see
> 
> Cat x


 
You guys neeed to come! lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im skinter than skint so might not be able to make it but we will see
> 
> Cat x


 
I would love you to come & bring the "gang" especially Chester as we don't have a colour skunk (that I know of) making an appearance. My Goli is otherwise entertaining so cant make it :blush::whistling2::lol2:. Plus I would finaly get to meet you Foofoo as well as meeting Ditta for a second time :2thumb:.


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

I am really looking forward going and meeting all the animals. Cant wait to see all the raccoons again! :flrt:


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

Im gutted don't think I will be able to make it to Evesham - think I have to work!:cussing:have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a quick note to say the day was a success & HUGE thank you to all the people who came to help out & show off their critters, plus a thanks to forum members who attended - we hope you had a good day & it was nice meeting you? :no1:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Just a quick note to say the day was a success & HUGE thank you to all the people who came to help out & show off their critters, plus a thanks to forum members who attended - we hope you had a good day & it was nice meeting you? :no1:


It was great! Oreo and Mimi are exhausted but the meerkats are still bouncing!:2thumb:


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

Was lovely to meet you all and the animals were all so well behaved (unlike my kids :cussing::blush

On the way home all Matt got was
"can we have a skunk?" 
"no"
"can we have a raccoon?"
"NO"
"well can we have a coati then?" 
"grrrr NO, we have no room"
*grump, sulk, whinge, moan (& that was mostly be me :2thumb


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> It was great! Oreo and Mimi are exhausted but the meerkats are still bouncing!:2thumb:


 
Bless the meerkats they never stopped boungin & entertaining people all day long :no1:.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

STOpossum said:


> Was lovely to meet you all and the animals were all so well behaved (unlike my kids :cussing::blush
> 
> On the way home all Matt got was
> "can we have a skunk?"
> ...


 
Well if Matt needs a little more convincing there is always the exotic animal party on the 26th :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2: or alternatively you can come visit my lot for extra cuddles :2thumb:

It was lovely to meet you & the gang too, and what a great day; the atmosphere was like a nice relaxed summers BBQ (something that might be provided at the next one :whistling2 with lots of friends gathered round socialising :no1:

And as for that tart called Monty the Coati - he definately needs his own fan club now :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

And Ken, if us pair of pea brains can manage not to clash dates next time I can't wait to get to the next one :mf_dribble:

I aint waiting for a year either! I'll have to have special out of hours visitation rights :lol2:

You coming up to Harrogate in January for the next EKF Educational Display?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Was a great day, was good to meet people and glad we raise alot of the sanctuary! Effy is still so sleepy but Elmo is like come on come on playyy!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

This was a really fun day out, even if the fox wasn't out and about I got to see his head once when it poked around the corner







.
My other half loved Africasallie's meerkats, they were awfully cute and I think I need to find an excuse to get a racoon, they were SOOOO adorable!!! (Foxes 1st though..I think







).
It was so great to meet you all and your lovely animals







.
The other half got a great photo with his Iphone when one of the raccoons was busy steeling it, I shall see if I can figure out how to put it on my pc.
Thanks again for a lovley Sunday,
-
Elina


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

I only managed to take a few pics cause I kept loosing children!
Here are my favs


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Effy loves having her picture taken! lol, great pics!!


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol, the little madam wouldn't keep still! I had to use sports mode & hope I got a few :whistling2: I think I've actually added the worst 2 but I like the poses :2thumb: She was so gorgeous...one day!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

STOpossum said:


> Lol, the little madam wouldn't keep still! I had to use sports mode & hope I got a few :whistling2: I think I've actually added the worst 2 but I like the poses :2thumb: She was so gorgeous...one day!


Lol, everyone needs a skunky!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Brilliant photos:no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent photos :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Excellent photos :2thumb:


agreed fantastic pictures :flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunday was a great day and all the animals really loved it. Monty was certinally his usual quiet self. Spent half the morning playing with Oreo and then with a dog who didn't know what to do with himself. He then turned to a young girl who was smitten with him. I think her face says it all.


----------

